# Logitech X-530 Speaker Repair



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am trying to repair the subwoofer box for my daughter's X-530 speakers and have run into a couple of snags.

The transformer is defective with an open primary. I may be able to fix it if there is an internal fuse, or replace it. But first I need to get the transformer out. It is held by two screws with nuts, and thread locking compound (black color). I tried to remove the screws and they won't budge. Is there some product available that disolves thread locking compound (that I could use safely)?

The second problem is the transformer, if I need to replace it. It is part number CEFW6636-02-1, made by Eastern Frontier Co LTD in Hong Kong. The output rating marked on it is 14.6 VDC @ 2.4 Amps.

I could find a replacement, except TRANSFORMERS DO NOT HAVE DC OUTPUTS! So the rating marked on the transformer is meaningless.  I need to know what the transformer output rating really is.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

if no-one suggests a solvent of some sort, i've used a drill / drill-press, have also used a dremel tool to cut / grind the heads / nuts off. whichever was the easiest to get to

for the specs on the trans, no idea to help there at all


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I like the Dremel idea to cut off the screw heads. I need to remember to bring my Dremel tool home from work tomorrow.


----------

